# MTB Schuhe 2014_Scott_Specialized_Shimano_...



## Bastoo (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach neuen MTB/All Mountain/Enduro Schuhen.

Ich habe die neuen von Scott gesehen (Trail BOA EVO Schuh). Hat wer Erfahrungen damit?
Oder auch mit den Schuhen von Specialized die angeblich das Knie etwas schonen?

Alternativen die: Leicht, Bequem, gutes Handling der Schnürsenkel und ohne Click sind.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## tbec (13. Juni 2014)

Mavic alpine xl !!!

http://bikeposten.de/Schnaeppchenma...edium=adword&gclid=COilsdqs974CFaQIwwod1L8Amw

Sehr guter Schuh für meinen Geschmack. Guter Gripp, sehr angenehm beim tragen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tankwart29 (13. Juni 2014)

Habe den normalen Trail Boa, bin voll und ganz zufrieden, super Schnürsystem =)


----------



## Stone0207 (24. Juni 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mavic alpine xl !!!
> 
> http://bikeposten.de/Schnaeppchenma...edium=adword&gclid=COilsdqs974CFaQIwwod1L8Amw
> 
> ...


 +1 !!


----------



## mikeorbreak (25. Juni 2014)

Tankwart29 schrieb:


> Habe den normalen Trail Boa, bin voll und ganz zufrieden, super Schnürsystem =)


was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen Trail Boa und Trail Boa EVO?
Soweit ich das gesehen haben, kann man bei beiden SPD-Cleats montieren - oder?


----------



## Tankwart29 (27. Juni 2014)

Ja kann man bei beiden montieren, muss man aber zuvor ein Stück der Sohle herausschneiden, ist aber so vorgesehen, geht also Problemlos. Ich fahre sie mit SPD Cleats.
Den genauen Unterschied kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, rein von der Artikelbeschreibung habe ich nichts gravierendes gefunden:

http://www.scott-sports.com/gb/de/products/2347212897011/SCOTT-Trail-Boa-EVO-Schuh/

http://www.scott-sports.com/gb/de/products/2256360001007/SCOTT-Trail-Boa-Schuh/


----------



## philis (28. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir auch den Scott Trail BOA gekauft und bin vom Tragecomfort mehr als zufrieden. 
Leider ist mir bei beiden Schuhen innerhalb von 1,5 Monaten die Sohle abgegangen. Werde die Schuhe nächste Woche reklamieren. 

Das Schnürrsystem ist super, der Tragecomfort auch und insbesondere mit meinem Crankbrother System kann ich gehen ohne bei jedem Schritt ein "Klappern" ausgelöst durch die Cleats zu verursachen. Ich hoffe die nächsten halten länger.....wenn es bei beiden Schuhen passiert macht einnem das schon "Stuzig".


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. Juni 2014)

Bastoo schrieb:


> Alternativen die: Leicht, Bequem, gutes Handling der Schnürsenkel und ohne Click sind.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe


 
hier ne Auswahl von vernünftigen schuhen.
wenn man eh schon nix click will kann man gleich ordentliche schuhe verwenden.


----------



## Hybran (29. Juni 2014)

Mal eine Anfängerfrage: Welchen Vorteil haben solche Schuhe gegenüber irgendwelchen Skatelatschen von z.B. Nike, Etnies uns Co?


----------



## BigBird (30. Juni 2014)

Das wäre auch ne Anfängerfrage die ich mir stelle . 
Die Scott BOA Trail sind ja noch ganz ok .....


----------



## Langbeiner (28. August 2014)

Hallo Trail BOA Evo-Besitzer,


ich habe meine Schuhe jetzt seit 2 Wochen.
Die Dinger sehen frech aus und sind bequem.
Habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut, den Sohlenausschnitt für die SPD-Cleats
herauszuschneiden.
Auf der Hompage von Scott wird das auch nirgends erwähnt (oder ich bin blind...)
Also einfach Cuttermesser ansetzen und los ???

Das nächste vielleicht gravierendere Problem ist die Sohle.
Die löst sich nämlich bereits nach einmal Tragen auf !!!!

Wie war das bei Euch?
Hat sich nur die oberste Schicht gelöst und dann nix mehr, oder
löst sich nach und nach der ganze Schuh auf?

Ich weiß echt nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll ???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philis (28. August 2014)

ja bei mir hat sich die Sohle bds. gelöst!
ich habe dann 8 Wochen auf die reklammation gewartet und das obwohl es bereits nach wenigem Fahren 6 Wochen nach Kauf bei Zweirad Stadler passiert ist. Jetzt habe ich neue bin einmal gefahren und habe wieder das Gefühl, dass sich die Sohle löst.
Bin gespant wie es sich bei dir entwickelt


----------



## Tankwart29 (28. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die normalen Trail Boa, also NICHT die Evo.
Besitze sie jetzt seid einem knappen halben Jahr und bei mir löst sich zum Glück nichts ab 

Das der Sohlenausschnit herausgeschnitten werden kannst steht wirklich nicht auf der Homepage,
habe es aber bei mir gemacht, genau wie gesagt einfach mit nem "Teppichmesser".


----------



## MucPaul (1. September 2014)

Dann habt ihr nicht die aktuellen Trail BOA Schuhe, sondern noch die 2013er Modelle. Dort musste man mit einem Messer die Platte rausschneiden. Ist doof. 
Die Schuhe hatte ich gleich wieder zurückgeschickt und mir das 2014er Modell kommen lassen.
Dort ist eine Kunststoffplatte drunter, die mit den 2 Schrauben abgenommen wird. Feine Sache.

So kann ich die Schuhe auch mal auf Touren mit normalen Bärentatzenpedalen am Trekkingrad nehmen.
Und auch Hike & Bike nutzen,weshalb ich sie auch gekauft hatte. Oben an der Hütte einfach Cleats ab und Platte dran und dann zu Fuß auf den Gipfel klettern.


----------



## Langbeiner (2. September 2014)

MucPaul,


bist Du Dir da sicher?
Sprechen wir von dem gleichen Schuh?
Trail Boa Evo (meiner in "lime-black"), hab grad nochmal auf den Karton geschaut,
2014 steht da dran.

Alle von mir gefundenen Bilder zu dem Schuh -auch auf der HP von Scott-  zeigen "meine" Sohlenversion,
also die zum rausschneiden.

Mal schauen, ob es einen Service-Kontakt von Scott in Deutschland gibt,
werde da mal nachfragen.


Gruß


----------



## zwehni (3. September 2014)

Hab gerade mal auf der Scottseite geguckt: da siehts auch so aus als wenn man die sohle aufschneiden müsste:

http://www.scott-sports.com/gb/de/p...hoe-scott-trail-boa-evo-black-lime-green-470/


----------



## Tankwart29 (3. September 2014)

Als ich habe meine dieses Jahr gekauft, kann natürlich sein das es noch das ´13er Modell war, ich musste jedenfalls aufschneiden.
Bei der Lady´s Variante sieht man die "geschraubte" Version, beim Männermodell ist noch das zum schneiden drinn 
Dies sind sich wohl auch nicht ganz klar was sie wollen 

Link zum Ladymodell:
http://www.scott-sports.com/gb/de/products/238894/SCOTT-Trail-Boa-Evo-Lady-Schuh/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (4. September 2014)

Kann natürlich sein, daß man Euch noch die vorhandenen Ladenhüter angedreht hat. Die müssen ja auch weg... 

Also ich habe vor kurzem das graue Modell gekauft: 2014er Scott Trail BOA.
Den Unterschied zum Scott Trail BOA Evo erkenne ich nicht, ausser der neon Farbe und bissl anderer Aussenwand. Der Schuh dürfte ansonsten identisch sein. Kann aber auch sein, daß man aus Kostengründen die anschraubbare Kunststoffplatte wieder durch ein aufgeschäumtes PU der Sohle ersetzt hat. Ist ja so auch wesentlich billiger in der Herstellung.

Wie ich oben schon sagte, war für mich wichtig, daß ich die Platte wieder dranschrauben kann wegen Hike&Bike an der Hütte.
Testbericht: http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/scott-trail-boa-shoes-brand-new-in-box-size-10

Hier ist mal ein Bild von meinem 2014er Modell mit Anschraubplatte (super!): 










Und hier das 2013er Modell mit Teppichmesserausschneideplatte (doof!) :


----------



## mike79 (12. September 2014)

Ich intressiere mich auch sehr für den trail boa.
Wie schauts mit den reklamierten Sohlen aus? Problemlos? Haben da alle Probleme?

Kennt ihr eine günstige Bezugsquelle?

Danke


----------

